# Things NOT to do with a Heisler!



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

At first, when I saw this, I thought perhaps Chris Walas had taken a dim view on Steam in Rogue County after the close call with the fire.

Then I thought maybe someone had got loose with a box of spare Bachmann parts, and decided to give Dwight some nightmares.

Whatever this is ... it's scary!

The new german word for "Ugly Critter" is: *DER HEISLERGOOS.* 









I have no idea where the image came from ... someone sent it to me apparently trying to scar me for life!

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You mean it's not an entry for the drags strip competition? 
I heard she'll do the quater mile in less than an hour!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sencond thought.... wonder how long before they start popping up around here?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

{Groan...} Nice going Matt. Now Stan will see this and in a couple of weeks, he'll sneak a battery-powered replica onto the BTS live steam track when no one's looking - complete with infernal combustion sound system and ooga horn!!


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder how many transmissions per month it took to keep that running?


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to admit, the word "Shayslermax" crossed my mind....


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I love this thing! too bad it's too late an era for Rogue County. Maybe there's a steam version.. oh, wait, that would be a Heisler! 
Great find! 
Chris


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Where does the Super Socket fit? 
How long until Stanley shows this to Howard? 

New 2010 Botch.....errrr......Bachmann release! 

Special dyslexic functionality! 
Trucks run in opposing directions! 

Scale "lawn chair" provided to place on pilot "deck" for head-end brakeman (not provided-see your dealer).


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr Walas,

If it has to be steam -then could I suggest a Stanley Steamer? The vertical boiler could be replaced from one from a logging Donkey engine. The boiler would however completely obscure the driving position -perhaps a "trench periscope" would help?


Here is a genuine working Stanley -with its owner (who is one of my friends) 


http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.co.uk/mls/DSCS0117.JPG

regards


ralph


----------



## John Roppel (Jan 2, 2008)

the stanley's are fun cars, living in maine for a while I got to ride in a few of them, the stanley musime(sp) in maine, so there is a few around. 

I do like the inspection car you found, maybe that can be the next master class.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

The Stanley Steamer! Ahhh, if only we'd had the foresight to stick with them! Thank you, Mr. Brades for keeping their memory active! It may be interesting for some to note that the innovations that the Stanley twins used were later adopted by the Bell locomotive company in their engines; namely the enclosed engine and piano wire-wrapped boilers. 
Porter used the enclosed pistons/engine arrangement on their geared locos as well, but I believe they used their standard issue boilers. 

Chris


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

What a great project that would be. 
All I need is a HLW Big John chassis topped with a 35 Chevy work truck (already have an extra). 









(borrowed from Snowshoe) 










-Brian


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 05/15/2009 12:06 PM
What a great project that would be. 
All I need is a HLW Big John chassis topped with a 35 Chevy work truck (already have an extra). 









(borrowed from Snowshoe) 










-Brian


Is that typical of the Hartland unit, to have six on the rails and two on the ground?


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 05/15/2009 12:48 PM
Posted By altterrain on 05/15/2009 12:06 PM
What a great project that would be. 
All I need is a HLW Big John chassis topped with a 35 Chevy work truck (already have an extra). 









(borrowed from Snowshoe) 










-Brian


Is that typical of the Hartland unit, to have six on the rails and two on the ground? 

Perfectionist!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Time for a photo shop.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cjwalas on 05/15/2009 9:59 AM
Maybe there's a steam version.. 
Chris

A friend in Cali found this *steam powered*, chain drive, monstrosity the other day -- might be just the ticket! lol..... It appears to have been homebrewed from a 9HP Russell portable farm engine, and was owned by the Pacific Face Brick Co


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 05/15/2009 6:13 PM
Posted By cjwalas on 05/15/2009 9:59 AM
Maybe there's a steam version.. 
Chris

A friend in Cali found this *steam powered*, chain drive, monstrosity the other day -- might be just the ticket! lol..... It appears to have been homebrewed from a 9HP Russell portable farm engine, and was owned by the Pacific Face Brick Co 












Oooooh, I LIKE this one! This would look fantastic tooling around a garden RR!

Chris


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, those are both very cool, and would be fun to model!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cjwalas on 05/15/2009 6:27 PM
Oooooh, I LIKE this one! This would look fantastic tooling around a garden RR!

Chris 










I've been toying with adding it to my "to do" list for days. One of George Kester's Russell skid engines, a Hartland Mack brick, some coffee stirrers, and a quiet Sunday afternoon......


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SlateCreek on 05/15/2009 8:17 AM
At first, when I saw this, I thought perhaps Chris Walas had taken a dim view on Steam in Rogue County after the close call with the fire.

Then I thought maybe someone had got loose with a box of spare Bachmann parts, and decided to give Dwight some nightmares.

Whatever this is ... it's scary!

The new german word for "Ugly Critter" is: *DER HEISLERGOOS.* 









I have no idea where the image came from ... someone sent it to me apparently trying to scar me for life!

Matthew (OV)



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, Do I like this one!!!!!!!    Dwight/Chris..... I have some power bricks from a Bachmann 45 Tonner that are just crying to do something unusual... Might just have found the bash for them to be put under. Whadaya think? 

No wonder they call it *"Der Heislergoos".*    

I don't think it wil be at the BTS ths year though. I'm flying in from MSP and won't have a chance to bring anything. Was going to bring the 2-2-0? Anyone want to bring it for me?


----------

